
Introducing Notify, a Notifications App from Facebook - scapbi
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2015/11/introducing-notify-a-notifications-app-from-facebook/
======
wimagguc
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10547972](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10547972)

